# Clenbuterol?



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm 19 years old and am currently on a high protein/low carb diet.

I really want to drop fat and have considered Clenbuterol, but as I am only 2 weeks into my diet, I don't want to take them just yet to see how I can do naturally.

I am a huge hypochondriac and always worry about chest pains, thinking theyre heart attacks etc. I was wodering if anyone knows how to overcome this so I can take the drug without spacing out?

Any opinions?

Regards.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

what makes you think clen gives you chest pains ? two weeks ist long enough to get much weight loss m8 post your diet and cardio


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey man.

Well, I don't think it will give me chest pains, but I am a huge hyponchondriac and always worry about getting ill or having heart attacks, and when I first started taking nitric oxide, I was spacing out and stuff and thinking I was dying! Ha, so I know that because I've read up on the side effects of clen, I'll think about it and give myself the symptoms and spaz out?! Lol.

As for my diet, it is as follows:

7.00am Breakfast - Oat so simple, protein shake (1 scoop) 1 CLA Capsule

10.00am Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), Banana

1.00pm Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

4.00pm Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), 2 Ryvita cracker breads and peanut butter

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 2 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 300ml water

6.30pm - 8.00pm - Train

8.00pm Post-Workout - 2 scoops on Anabolic Halo with 240ml water

9.00pm Dinner - Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

I train 5 days a week, sometimes less, but after every session, I do an incline walk for at LEAST 30 minutes, keeping my heart rate as near to 131 as possible as this is my target heart rate for the fat burning zone.

Will my age effect the use of clen or is it only advised not to use anabolic steroids before 21?

Regards.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

This thread has been helpful, cheers guys. How easy is clen an cyto to source though?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre a hypochondriac bear in mind the micro tears in the heart which are a POSSIBLE side effect of clen or the unknown long term side effects...


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks crazycal! Ha! I'm sure I'll overcome this crappy mental illness one day


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre a hypchondriac i suspect youre a bit of a stress head too..

if so be aware this is the biggest progress killer out there.

get youre rest and sleep prioritsed as much as youre training and diet.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

You've hit the nail on the head there crazycal! I'm currently in work and everythings gone tits up and I feel like breaking everything! Ha.

As for progress in the gym, when I train with friends and get really into it, I zone out completely and progress is all I think about, so I guess that's a good direction to be heading in 

So if my diet doesn't do it for me, would you recommend clenbuterol?

And how common are the side effects in most people?

Regards.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr Burton, firstly if u r only 2 weeks in I wouldn't consider taking Clen or any other weight loss aid yet, that's not to say i'm not a massive fan of diet aids and some do work but you need to give the tried and trusted diet and exercise a good go first fella.

With a low fat / low carb / high protein diet and 4 or 5 dedicated cardio sessions a week you can lose 2, 3 or even 4 lbs a week.

I have taken clen before and tbh I wasn't that impressed with it, I have had better results with EPH hardcore and Extreme Nutrition's weight loss aids.

If u r a hypochondriac I would be tempted to steer clear of anything too hardcore as it could only have a detrimental (or mental) effect on your progression.

Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Also it may be worth posting helpful info like BUILD, WEIGHT, BODYFAT % to assist us in well assisting you. :becky:


----------

